# Calf prices for 2016



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just looking for opinions on prices for 4 to 5 weights calfs across the country.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Locally whiteface and blacks 1.05- 1.25


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Locally whiteface and blacks 1.05- 1.25


Dairy calves? Seems way to cheap otherwise.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

This is what local auction listed for last Thursday's sale

*#1 TYPE STEERS*

*200# - 300#* ---------------------------------------------------------------- *$185.00* *$250.00* *per cwt.*

*300# - 400#* ---------------------------------------------------------------- *$150.00* *$210.00* *per cwt.*

*400# - 500#* ---------------------------------------------------------------- *$145.00* *$180.00* *per cwt.*

*500# - 600#* ---------------------------------------------------------------- *$140.00* *$175.00* *per cwt.*

*600# - 700#* ---------------------------------------------------------------- *$130.00* *$159.00* *per cwt.*

*#1 TYPE HEIFERS*

*200# - 300#* ---------------------------------------------------------------- *$165.00* *$205.00* *per cwt.*

*300# - 400#* ---------------------------------------------------------------- *$155.00* *$180.00* *per cwt.*

*400# - 500#* ---------------------------------------------------------------- *$140.00* *$155.00* *per cwt.*

*500# - 600#* ---------------------------------------------------------------- *$130.00* *$147.00* *per cwt.*

*600# - 700#* ---------------------------------------------------------------- *$119.00* *$132.00* *per cwt.*


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

RA_LS148
Raleigh, NC Tue May 10, 2016 USDA-NC Dept of Ag Market News

***This report reflects prices of the majority of cattle with a USDA grade, weight,
and sex on this sale date. This report does not represent all animals at the sale on
this date.***

Harward Brothers Livestock Market, Turnersburg, NC
Weighted Average Auction Report Monday May 9, 2016

Cattle Receipts: 817 Last Week: 954 Last Year: 1287

Compared to last week, slaughter cattle were mostly 3.00 to 4.00 higher while bulls
were most steady. Feeder cattle were mostly 3.00 to 10.00 higher. Moderate demand,
buyer activity and offerings. Quality of cattle plain to average.

Slaughter cows made up 20 percent of the offering, slaughter bulls 2 percent,
replacement cows 3 percent, other cows 2 percent, and feeders 72 percent. The feeder
supply included 31 percent steers, 39 percent heifers, and 30 percent bulls. Near 23
percent of the run weighed over 600 lbs. (Figures in parentheses are weighted average
weights and prices for each category)

Feeder Steers: Medium and Large 1-2 220-245 lbs (237) 175.00-190.00 (181.37); 320-
340 lbs (333) 167.50-180.00 (174.60); 355-385 lbs (373) 163.00-179.00 (169.73); 405-
440 lbs (425) 160.00-170.00 (164.22); 405-420 lbs fancy (413) 174.00-175.00 (174.49);
450-480 lbs (464) 155.00-159.00 (155.97); 505-537 lbs (528) 152.50-160.00 (156.35);
555-595 lbs (576) 150.00-161.00 (155.64); 610-640 lbs (632) 140.00-146.00 (143.61);
655-675 lbs (665) 143.00-145.00 (143.99); 785-790 lbs (788) 114.00-121.00 (117.49).
Small 1-2 325-335 lbs (328) 150.00-157.50 (152.47); 365-395 lbs (380) 142.50
(142.50); 410-410 lbs (410) 145.00 (145.00); 580-580 lbs (580) 137.00 (137.00).
Medium 2 265-295 lbs (278) 155.00-170.00 (161.71); 350-395 lbs (375) 152.50-160.00
(155.63); 555-595 lbs (573) 145.00-152.00 (148.13).

Feeder Heifers: Medium and Large 1-2 210-230 lbs (220) 177.50-190.00 (183.47);
280-295 lbs (288) 160.00-172.50 (167.50); 315-325 lbs (319) 160.00-167.50 (164.40);
355-390 lbs (375) 149.00-160.00 (153.77); 405-435 lbs (419) 150.00-159.00 (151.86);
455-485 lbs (470) 145.00-153.00 (149.24); 505-505 lbs (505) 150.00-159.00 (154.50);
550-595 lbs (564) 130.00-137.50 (132.22); 610-645 lbs (621) 125.00-128.00 (127.17);
600-615 lbs fleshy (608) 120.00-122.50 (121.23); 650-690 lbs (663) 122.00-130.00
(127.31); 700-735 lbs (718) 115.00-120.00 (117.44); 755-765 lbs (758) 113.00-116.00
(114.33). Small 1-2 280-280 lbs (280) 140.00-145.00 (142.50); 320-325 lbs (323)
130.00-135.00 (133.32); 405-445 lbs (426) 125.00-136.00 (131.76); 475-495 lbs (490)
132.50-135.00 (133.32); 500-545 lbs (520) 127.50-133.00 (131.11); 555-585 lbs (570)
115.00-117.00 (115.97). Medium 2 330-345 lbs (336) 145.00-155.00 (149.99); 350-395
lbs (369) 140.00-147.50 (144.44); 405-445 lbs (426) 142.00-149.00 (144.54); 450-495
lbs (469) 137.00-143.00 (139.32); 500-540 lbs (517) 135.00-139.00 (137.47); 560-585
lbs (574) 125.00-127.50 (125.93); 610-623 lbs (620) 120.00-123.00 (120.74); 655-690
lbs (672) 119.00-121.00 (119.79). Medium and Large 3 400-445 lbs (423) 133.00-135.00
(134.05); 455-490 lbs (468) 134.00-137.50 (135.49); 555-570 lbs (563) 114.00-115.00
(114.49); 725-725 lbs (725) 102.50-105.00 (103.75).

Feeder Bulls: Medium and Large 1-2 400-445 lbs (418) 155.00-164.00 (158.39); 455-
490 lbs (473) 160.00-165.00 (161.29); 500-540 lbs (519) 150.00-160.00 (153.14); 555-
595 lbs (575) 146.00-155.00 (148.84); 600-645 lbs (618) 139.00-146.00 (141.72); 655-
695 lbs (677) 127.50-136.00 (132.76); 700-720 lbs (711) 125.00-130.00 (127.75).
Small 1-2 415-445 lbs (435) 140.00-145.00 (141.97); 505-535 lbs (520) 130.00-138.00
(134.12); 610-620 lbs (615) 120.00 (120.00); 665-665 lbs (665) 110.00-115.00
(112.50); 860-875 lbs (868) 98.00-100.00 (99.34). Medium 2 410-445 lbs (426) 146.00-
152.50 (149.80); 450-495 lbs (473) 147.00-159.00 (150.91); 515-545 lbs (530) 140.00-
149.00 (144.81); 550-595 lbs (574) 136.00-145.00 (141.97); 620-645 lbs (633) 134.00-
135.00 (134.49); 670-685 lbs (676) 117.00-125.00 (120.72); 710-740 lbs (725) 118.00-
121.00 (119.53); 750-785 lbs (767) 115.00-118.00 (115.98); 810-820 lbs (815) 101.00-
107.00 (103.98). Medium and Large 3 455-495 lbs (475) 131.00-140.00 (135.69); 750-
775 lbs (763) 107.50-110.00 (108.73).

Bred Cows: Medium and Large 1-2 Young 1105-1115 lbs (1110) 1150.00-1275.00 per
head 7-9 months bred (1212.22). Medium and Large 1-2 Middle Aged 1115-1180 lbs
(1148) 937.00-1150.00 per head 1-3 months bred (1046.52). 1085-1150 lbs (1118)
975.00-1075.00 per head 4-6 months bred (1026.45); 1240-1360 lbs (1300) 1000.00-
1100.00 per head 4-6 months bred (1047.69). 1235-1410 lbs (1306) 910.00-1125.00 per
head 7-9 months bred (1047.01).

Slaughter Cows: Breaker 70-80 percent lean 1280-1315 lbs (1298) 82.00-84.00
(83.01); 1155-1370 lbs low dressing (1243) 67.00-73.00 (70.04); 1450-1935 lbs (1703)
74.00-79.00 (76.60); 1435-1540 lbs low dressing (1500) 68.00-73.00 (70.04). Boner
80-85 percent lean 890-890 lbs (890) 77.00-78.00 (77.50); 920-1390 lbs (1189) 74.00-
84.00 (79.56); 1075-1350 lbs high dressing (1189) 85.00-94.00 (87.46); 1005-1360 lbs
low dressing (1166) 69.00-72.00 (71.30); 1400-1965 lbs (1602) 74.00-83.00 (78.53);
1400-1460 lbs high dressing (1430) 85.00-88.00 (86.02); 1405-1565 lbs low dressing
(1477) 62.00-72.00 (69.29). Lean 85-90 percent lean 750-785 lbs (773) 66.00-70.00
(68.00); 725-755 lbs low dressing (740) 62.00-65.00 (63.53); 850-1230 lbs (1013)
67.00-79.00 (70.81); 880-1255 lbs low dressing (1031) 52.00-65.00 (58.80); 1505-1760
lbs low dressing (1633) 50.00-60.00 (54.61).

Other Cows: Medium and Large 1-2 Young 1130-1130 lbs (1130) 949.00-983.00 per head
(966.00); 1365-1380 lbs (1373) 1331.00-1352.00 per head (1341.56). Medium and Large
1-2 Middle Aged 940-1155 lbs (1048) 790.00-895.00 per head (847.89). Small and
Medium 1-2 Young 810-850 lbs (828) 697.00-743.00 per head (721.17). Small and Medium
1-2 Middle Aged 820-855 lbs (838) 581.00-660.00 per head (630.70). Small 1-2 Middle
Aged 755-785 lbs (768) 550.00-604.00 per head (580.70).

Slaughter Bulls: Yield Grade 1-2 1040-1350 lbs (1204) 92.00-104.00 (96.56); 1060-
1315 lbs low dressing (1145) 85.00-89.00 (86.62); 1520-1690 lbs (1588) 94.00-96.00
(94.99); 1650-1775 lbs low dressing (1713) 86.00-88.00 (87.04).

Cows/Calf Pairs: (5) Medium 1 and 2 1050-1095 lbs middle age cows with 175-455 lbs
calves 1150.00-1550.00 per pair.

Baby Calves, per head: Holsteins 110.00-160.00.

Source: NC Dept of Ag-USDA Market News Service, Raleigh, NC
919-707-3156 www.ams.usda.gov/lsmnpubsRA_LS148.txt


----------

